# Found sore or something on hedgie



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

So this morning I am going over the hedgie I rescued last night. I don't know how I didn't see this last night, but she has a sore or something on her thigh. It feels thick and it almost looks like it has poop caked on or embedded in it or it's a scab, I'm not really sure. I know they gave her baths because the kids were talking about how she loves baths and will run and get under the trickling water. Anyone see anything like this? I'm thinking either the boy she was housed with was picking on her or maybe mites?

I've got a call in to my vet to schedule an appt. Hopefully I can get in today but having to leave a message to have them call me makes me think it's pretty busy.



















And here's her belly. Does this look like a pregnant belly?



















If it IS mites, is it safe to treat her while possibly pregnant? My guess is no, but would like to hear from the experts.

Thanks.


----------



## Aurian (Aug 18, 2012)

Shame poor little girl! That looks like a nasty scab there! I'm sure the vet will have some good advice on treating the sore. 
So glad that she has a good caring home now!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That looks like a sore and scab with poop or something caked in it. It doesn't look mite related. Perhaps give her a bath and see if any of it cleans off. 

It seems to depend on who you ask if Revolution is safe during pregnancy. The concern I would have is, if she is pregnant, not treating her means a long time before she can be and she is going to be hugely infested by then. Mites are a risk to babies because they can cause anemia. 

Is she scratching or giving any indications that she has mites?


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Last night I noticed from the web cam that as she ran about, she would stop periodically to scratch on that same side for a second, then go on her way. Sparty has never scratched so I don't know if hedgies scratch for a second and then stop or if they are like dogs and scratch scratch scratch. She would not be able to scratch that spot specifically because of where it's located but maybe she was trying to reach it for a second? I didn't see anything moving around on her skin when I tried to look at her this morning but she's a wiggly one and it was hard to get a look for more than a couple of seconds. 

Not sure if you can see in the pictures but her nails looked like they had never been clipped. They are so long that the quick is grown way out as well. I managed to clip them down some this morning. I hope the quicks will recede. 

I have a vet appt. at 3:40 today so she's getting looked at. Should I try to bathe her first or just wait til the vet sees her?


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

I contacted the person I got her from and asked if they had noticed itching or them not getting along. She said they hadn't noticed any itching. Then she said: "My husband said he heard them making some loud noises one night but appeared to be fine when he checked on them. "

So, these noises...do they make noises when they mate and/or fight? I have never heard a peep out of Sparty, but I know they can make noise. I was under the impression that they usually only do that when they are hurt or something like that.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think personally I'd try to clean it a little bit before the vet sees it. I don't think it'd hurt anything and it'll need to be cleaned so the vet can look at it properly. It might help the vet visit go a bit quicker and be a little less stressful if it's already cleaned up a little. To me it sounds like the periodic scratching might be her trying to scratch at that spot, especially if it's scabbing and itchy. Good luck at the vet's!


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm home from the vet. They said she definitely has an infection going on in her leg. The leg itself is getting red and it's bruised. They decided to give her 7 days of IV Baytril *orally* once a day. I gave her a dose when I got home which she didn't really enjoy but it didn't seem to traumatize her much. She was squirmy and wiggly and wanting to go go go. I put her in her cage and she practically ran into her igloo and crashed. I'm pretty sure she is worn out from all the excitement.
I have the live streamer set up if anyone wants to peek at her. I've decided to name her Lucy. She is really sweet and so different from Sparty. She NEVER balls up, even with her sore leg. She is super sweet. <3

http://www.justin.tv/tym4myself1#/w/3698178464

Here she is at the vet while we were waiting.
"Hey, what we doin here?? It smells funny!"


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Poor girl...VERY glad now that she was lucky enough to come to you and get proper care. I hope her leg heals quickly. I absolutely love the name Lucy and it sounds perfect for her. She's definitely a special hedgehog to still be so sweet and loving after having all of this happen so young!  That picture is adorable!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh my gosh, she is so VERY cute!

Lol, it's funny how you went from thinking about a hedgie, to one hedgie, and now TWO hedgies! Ah, c'est la vie!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Poor little darling; thank goodness she is with someone who will get her all cleaned up and healthy again.
Medicine time is never fun with our quilly little buddies. Pliny has usually been tolerant of it in the past, but I still like to wrap him up 'burrito' style in his blanket just to prevent any flailing etc.
Hope her leg heals up soon! She seems like quite a sweetheart.


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  I went in to check on her this morning since my computer apparently was unplugged so I didn't get video of her for most of the night. She apparently had a party in her water bowl, lol. It was filled with bedding. She ate most of her food which I was happy to see. I looked for stools this morning and only found one that looked totally normal so I'm glad she's not stressing too bad. It's definitely harder to keep track of urine and poo with bedding instead of liners. I noticed on the video that I did get of her before my pc shut down that when she came out of her igloo she was limping a little and she did try to scratch at her sore but I'm pretty sure she can't reach it.

If you look at the first part of this video http://justin.tv/tym4myself1/b/330424102 you can see she's kind of unsteady when she's coming out of her igloo. Poor sweet girl.  You can also see when she starts eating her food that she's holding up her injured leg while eating.  Breaks my heart. They are so good at hiding their pain...She doesn't do that with her leg when she's with me.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Tym4myself said:


> So, these noises...do they make noises when they mate and/or fight? I have never heard a peep out of Sparty, but I know they can make noise. I was under the impression that they usually only do that when they are hurt or something like that.


Indeed, the boys will squeal like crazy, trying to court the female. It's a loud squeak and the female will typically hiss back. So it sounds like "SQUEAK SQUEAK HISS HISS SQUEAK!" lol very unpleasant if you sleep in the same room.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I do adore little Sparty; he is so adorable. Now with little Lucy, you have another sweet and beautiful angel. They are both so lucky to be with someone who cares so much for their well-being. Zip, zip, zip right into the vet!!! I hope precious Lucy is well soon and can start her new life without any discomfort.


----------

